# Vermilion to Huron 11/22 and 11/24



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

First fishing report off the new boat! Went out Saturday and yesterday, had outstanding fishing both days. Pulled 5 tickets pretty quickly Saturday, we handled 60+ fish yesterday looking for a weigh fish but never found her. But dang we had a cooler of nice ones!! The fish I found Saturday off Vermilion were not as plentiful yesterday, I moved west to Huron and found a nice batch. Our program was Bandits 80-120, speed 1.6.. Saturday our best depths were 42-43ft, yesterday was 45-46ft. Best colors were IB Frozen and Cheap Sunglasses. Direction made all the difference yesterday, a west troll was by far the best for me. On a side not , if there are any auto pilot experts on here that can help me figure out how to use my pattern feature correctly, I’d like to pick your brain!!! Good luck boys!!! RP or PP?? Still not sure yet?






































K


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Good stuff RP. Thanks for the report


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice job Kip !!! Looks like the new boat is doing well for you.. Bet your son loves it too !!!!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> Nice job Kip !!! Looks like the new boat is doing well for you.. Bet your son loves it too !!!!!


Thanks!! Yeah, he can’t stop talking about it and the cabin. I can’t wait for next summer for some family time on her!


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome report! And it looks like those kids had a blast! 
Nice new boat as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice bunch of fish and great report. Oh yeah, nice ride.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good work Kip! What boat did you end up getting? I have a Simrad AP24. If that’s what you have I can help you. 

DanO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

DanO6961 said:


> Good work Kip! What boat did you end up getting? I have a Simrad AP24. If that’s what you have I can help you.
> 
> DanO
> 
> ...


I purchased a Pursuit Denali 2670. I have the Raymarine EV150 autopilot


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great report as always! Does this mean you have left the Ranger club? 
I'm just breaking mine in and you leave....


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

BaddFish said:


> Great report as always! Does this mean you have left the Ranger club?
> I'm just breaking mine in and you leave....


I have!!! But there’s definitely things I miss about it. But there’s quite a few benefits to this boat.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Kip you new name should be RP3!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

BankAngler said:


> Kip you new name should be RP3!!


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

rangerpig250 said:


> I purchased a Pursuit Denali 2670. I have the Raymarine EV150 autopilot


Nice boat, Bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

DanO6961 said:


> Nice boat, Bro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, I love it


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

Great report ! And congratulations on the new boat !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Like the t shirt. 😆


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

bobk said:


> Like the t shirt. 😆


Thanks, it was a gift!!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Great report! Nice to hear…..” they’re baaaack…”

Welcome to the pursuit fam! Buddy just sold his, but I still got mine! It’s amazing how much and well they handle the slop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

ranger pig penalty box here I have a ev150 love it but I don't use the patterns. You have to link it to a gps, I haven't taken the time to do that. I'm sure you have yours linked if not you need to do that. We were out the other day and the bite slowed down and my fishing buddy was in the cock pit, I said turn off the auto pilot and start zig zagging. Next thing you know the rods started to buckle.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

penalty box said:


> ranger pig penalty box here I have a ev150 love it but I don't use the patterns. You have to link it to a gps, I haven't taken the time to do that. I'm sure you have yours linked if not you need to do that. We were out the other day and the bite slowed down and my fishing buddy was in the cock pit, I said turn off the auto pilot and start zig zagging. Next thing you know the rods started to buckle.


Yeah I do have it linked to my Garmin unit. I think I figured out what the issue is. I have the trolling mode on my Hondas which actually allows me to lower the RPM’s beyond the “just into gear” RPM’s. So to get as slow as I wanted to go I had a bag out and the RPM’s set as low as it would let me go. I think when I tried using the Zigzag or 180 degree turn patterns the low motor speed paired with the bag was too much drag/to slow to do the patterns.


----------

